# Support antivol pour ipad



## grimat (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je fais un salon et prevois de mettre un ipad pour présenter un site web. J'aurais besoin d'un support (peu importe la hauteur) qui permette de bloquer l'ipad afin d'éviter les vols. Je suis conscient que l'on ne peut eviter tous les cas de vol mais je me trouverai à coté, il sera plus difficile de partir avec l'ipad et le support en meme temps...

vous auriez connaissance de ce type de produit ?

merci d'avance


----------



## ipstand (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Si vous etes un professionnel (société), nous fournissons un service de location de "pack iP Stand" comprenant une application iPad, un iPad et un systeme antivol (protection antivol et cable antivol pour iPad) développé par nos équipes.

http://www.ipcrea.com/ipstand.php pour plus d'information.
ou par PM


----------



## arbaot (8 Décembre 2010)

ipad lock


----------



## ipstand (2 Mars 2011)

ipstand a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si vous etes un professionnel (société), nous fournissons un service de location de "pack iP Stand" comprenant une application iPad, un iPad et un systeme antivol (protection antivol et cable antivol pour iPad) développé par nos équipes.
> 
> ...



et une petite illustration


----------



## ipstand (18 Mars 2011)

n'ayant pas réussi à modifier mon post, j'ajoute que le site officiel d'iP Stand est en ligne 

http://www.ipstand.fr


----------



## foyan94 (13 Décembre 2012)

Très bon le "j'ai trouvé une solution pour mes salons..."


----------

